# Veltec + Colnago no more....



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Veltec are no longer distributing Colnago's in the US.......


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

corky said:


> Veltec are no longer distributing Colnago's in the US.......


Who is? Veltec sucked anyway.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank god


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Who is? Veltec sucked anyway.


You got that right, I am not a big fan of their pricing methods, Sidi shoes being a good example.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1...they sucked when distributing LOOK too


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1...they sucked when distributing LOOK too


Even from a dealer standpoint, they just plain sucked.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wonder who the next distro will be !! the things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

rumour is DIY...... ie. ColnagoUSA.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just saw this over at WW. It will be :
http://colnago-america.com/
And it's up and running now.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

interesting that the front-page is 2008..... looks like it's been planned for some time....hmmmm


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Is Colnago going to have a corporate office here?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

1) The colnago-america.com website looks to be a ghost of the Colnago.com website. If you go look for the distributor of Colnago in the US it comes back as Veltec!

2) I heard that the guy who will be running Colnago in the US from now is Soren Petersen (not 100% sure of the last name). He was formerly working for Veltec and was in charge of the Colnago biz while there. This has a lot of similarities to the Look deal, didn't Lookcyclesusa.com start up by two former Veltec employees?

Hmmm....makes me wonder what goes down at Veltec?


----------



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

Eric_H said:


> 1) The colnago-america.com website looks to be a ghost of the Colnago.com website. If you go look for the distributor of Colnago in the US it comes back as Veltec!
> 
> 2) I heard that the guy who will be running Colnago in the US from now is Soren Petersen (not 100% sure of the last name). He was formerly working for Veltec and was in charge of the Colnago biz while there. This has a lot of similarities to the Look deal, didn't Lookcyclesusa.com start up by two former Veltec employees?
> 
> Hmmm....makes me wonder what goes down at Veltec?


Wow. What 2 Veltec guys started Look USA?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Soren Krebs*

It's Soren Krebs (not Petersen). 
Some quotes from Ernesto and Alex Colnago here:

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/02/colnago-america-is-born.html




Eric_H said:


> 1) The colnago-america.com website looks to be a ghost of the Colnago.com website. If you go look for the distributor of Colnago in the US it comes back as Veltec!
> 
> 2) I heard that the guy who will be running Colnago in the US from now is Soren Petersen (not 100% sure of the last name). He was formerly working for Veltec and was in charge of the Colnago biz while there. This has a lot of similarities to the Look deal, didn't Lookcyclesusa.com start up by two former Veltec employees?
> 
> Hmmm....makes me wonder what goes down at Veltec?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

merckxman said:


> It's Soren Krebs (not Petersen).
> Some quotes from Ernesto and Alex Colnago here:
> 
> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/02/colnago-america-is-born.html


Thanks, I knew I had my Sorens mixed up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Based upon what I have read about Veltec, this is probably a good thing. Maybe Colnagos will actually be affordable and available in the US now. How a distributor like Veltec can stay in business is beyond me.

The AM00 color scheme is starting to grow on me, along with the EPS frame. Probably a bad thing.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Just found out from a reliable source that the distribution center will be in Chicago.....maybe Ernesto will do a meet n greet!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Deals to be had?*

So last week there was a big blowout of Colnago stuff from Veltec. I managed to get my hands on a CX-1 for an attractive price (sitting in my rep's basement until I can "clear a path" on the homefront).

I was told that one company, not sure who exactly, bought up a lot of the available CX-1 stock as well as other stock. There should be some good deals out there if dealers are willing to pass on the savings to customers. Keep your eyes open!


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in on that also. I managed to get one C50 PR00 48s for the wife and one EP PR00 48s for me


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Eric_H said:


> So last week there was a big blowout of Colnago stuff from Veltec. I managed to get my hands on a CX-1 for an attractive price (sitting in my rep's basement until I can "clear a path" on the homefront).
> 
> I was told that one company, not sure who exactly, bought up a lot of the available CX-1 stock as well as other stock. There should be some good deals out there if dealers are willing to pass on the savings to customers. Keep your eyes open!


Bonktown has been selling C-50 framesets for a pretty good price. None in my size yet though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm hoping that an EPS or EP doesn't come around cheap. I've been fighting that off for a little while now.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I'm hoping that an EPS or EP doesn't come around cheap. I've been fighting that off for a little while now.


I think they had an Extreme Power a while back...only in 2-3 sizes though--none big enough for me.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I remember you posting about it, and like a kid on Halloween I was off to check the site. Found arm warmers or something like that, instead of a EP, which is probably a good thing. I cannot even remember what the site is, but it is in the same folder now as Chainlove. Was it Boomtown or something like that. I know you just mentioned it, but I'm too lazy right now to bring that portion of the thread up.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I remember you posting about it, and like a kid on Halloween I was off to check the site. Found arm warmers or something like that, instead of a EP, which is probably a good thing. I cannot even remember what the site is, but it is in the same folder now as Chainlove. Was it Boomtown or something like that. I know you just mentioned it, but I'm too lazy right now to bring that portion of the thread up.


Bonktown.com...stupid name. Lots of crap there, but occasionally something worth getting. I have a notifier plugin that works in Firefox so I can see the current deal.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I use Firefox too, even though it has been crashing a lot lately. Where can I get that plugin so that I can spend even more money.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I use Firefox too, even though it has been crashing a lot lately. Where can I get that plugin so that I can spend even more money.


Just go to Bonktown.com and there is a link there for it.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Bonktown has been selling C-50 framesets for a pretty good price. None in my size yet though.


 What have they been selling for? Also, what colors do they usally have?

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Richieg said:


> What have they been selling for? Also, what colors do they usally have?
> 
> Thanks


I think the C-50 frame/fork was $2200 or so. Can't recall the exact amount, but it was a "deal" for Colnago anyway.  As far as colors I don't recall, but there were 3-4 to choose from. None in my size so I didn't pay that much attention.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I don't get you guys. You can get these smoking deals all day long. Just give Mike at Maestro a call. 

I mean, really.

Oh BJII, the C-50 at Bonktown was 2600. Smoking deal, but you can get that in any color or size any day of the week from Mike.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> I don't get you guys. You can get these smoking deals all day long. Just give Mike at Maestro a call.
> 
> I mean, really.
> 
> Oh BJII, the C-50 at Bonktown was 2600. Smoking deal, but you can get that in any color or size any day of the week from Mike.


 He does have good prices but $2600 is hard to beat for a new C50. Plus Bonktown has a lifetime warranty. Not sure what that really means but they give it to you.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> I don't get you guys. You can get these smoking deals all day long. Just give Mike at Maestro a call.
> 
> I mean, really.
> 
> Oh BJII, the C-50 at Bonktown was 2600. Smoking deal, but you can get that in any color or size any day of the week from Mike.


Fair enough...There are some really good deals to be had overseas these days. What I find though is that most of those places only carry common sizes. Does Maestro stock the full size range? I ride a 62.

//still waiting for my 2 Conti Ultra Gatorskins from PBK...how the frick long does it take for them to ship? I placed the order 2/8 and so far nothing...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fondriest,

Is Mike really $2,600? I know he was at $3,100 to $3,200 on a C50 in September 2008 when I ordered mine from Bellatisport for around $3,150. If I he is at $2,600 now, I'll be slightly irritated, but it won't be the first time something like this has happened to me.

BJII,

If Colnago makes it, Maestro will have it or get it for you. He can also have the frame painted in any scheme you want from 1997 to the present. 

I'm surprised that PBK has taken that long to get you your items. They have been really fast with shipping whenever I have ordered stuff from them.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I'm surprised that PBK has taken that long to get you your items. They have been really fast with shipping whenever I have ordered stuff from them.


It's just some tires I got at a good price and I don't really need them right away anyway--I'll email them to see what's up.

//from their website:

For orders outside the U.K. please allow 28 days for delivery.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> It's just some tires I got at a good price and I don't really need them right away anyway--I'll email them to see what's up.
> 
> //from their website:
> 
> For orders outside the U.K. please allow 28 days for delivery.


I got some tubulars from PBK a few months ago. They showed up in 5 days!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

they are hit and miss sometimes its 3 days other times its 30, if you contact them they will tell you to wait 28 business days from the order before they will take action.

In the past I have reached that point and had them ship again only to have the first shipment and the second arrive at the same time, one having taken 3-5 days the other over 30. The way customs works has a lot to do with this I think.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kytyree said:


> they are hit and miss sometimes its 3 days other times its 30, if you contact them they will tell you to wait 28 business days from the order before they will take action.
> 
> In the past I have reached that point and had them ship again only to have the first shipment and the second arrive at the same time, one having taken 3-5 days the other over 30. The way customs works has a lot to do with this I think.


Yeah in this case the timing is no big deal as long as it eventually comes. I just bought them now because the price was right and I'll eventually need new tires. Just was curious as to ship times as I hadn't used them before.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a sixty day (or was it ninety day?) wait from PBK. They accidentally put the wrong address on my package, and like the famous brandy that is given a round-the-world trip before it's bottled, my tires had an adventure unmatched since Phileas Fogg. After spending time in a Turkish Prison and rescuing an Indian Princess, the tires made it back to PBK Central. From there, it took about three days for them to make it to my house.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I am not sure that the new name is going to change things much ... of course I am pretty cynical. Same distributor really just a different hat.

I still hope that everything improves and wish that the new endeavor improves service to North Americans.

M.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm bummed.

My local dealer told me about some excellent pricing on the frames yesterday, and I was really getting interested in a 58s CX-1 or EP, but when he called Veltec back this morning they were out of the larger sizes. They may still have some smaller ones; ask your dealer to call.


----------

